# Excessive drooling?



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

For some reason today, Murphy has been drooling these big nasty strings of drool. Now, sometimes this happens when he is staring at a treat, but not just randomly for no good reason. Everything seems fine with him, he's acting totally normal, but this is gross. I think all of his baby teeth are out, so I don't think it's just from teething. Is this a normal golden thing that he just hadn't started doing yet?


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty does it occassionally too. He hurt his back last weekend and did it then, but has done it other times for no apparent reason. I think it has to do with teething. When he was neutered at 6 mo, I had vet check his teeth as his breath is so bad and the vet said it's still from teething.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks! Hopefully it won't be a constant thing.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sure it's just an isolated incident. However, excessive drooling can be a sign of stress, physical discomfort/pain or allergic reaction. I'd keep an eye on the sweetie and contact a vet if it happens again.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max was super slimy at that age!! For months he was drooly drooly. I asked would it get better? The answer was, not really. However, he drools less now than he did then. He can still work up a good slobber at meal time or when out for a walk but he doesn't have random ones anymore.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> Max was super slimy at that age!! For months he was drooly drooly. I asked would it get better? The answer was, not really. However, he drools less now than he did then. He can still work up a good slobber at meal time or when out for a walk but he doesn't have random ones anymore.


Well, I'm glad to hear it should slow down. If it just dripped it wouldn't bother me much, it's the fact that it's stringy, lol.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Does he drool a lot even when he sleeps? When Mojo was only a couple months old he suddenly started drooling a LOT. When he'd sleep there'd be literally a puddle. The vet said it was because his lips were growing and he wasn't used to them yet or something. LOL. 

Is there anything caught inside his mouth? Could he have licked an animal or something?

Here are some pictures of when he was all drooly. Sorry they're not the best quality, they were with my phone.



















Small drool spot.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

OK, now that I think about it a lot of times when Marty gets up from a nap there's wetness on the floor or in his crate. I thought he was peeing, but he's drooling. I'm still leaning toward teething.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

lol, when we took him to the vet he was sleeping with his face against the car door, and when we got to the vet there was like a WATERFALL down the door.


----------

